# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Bosch] HSN270KEU/01 Παράκαμψη ψηφιακού ρολογιού/χρονόμετρου EL198/249.141

## olspookishmagus

Σε συνέχεια σχετικού θέματος στο hlektronika.gr μεταφέρω εδώ την συζήτηση.

Προσπαθώ να παρακάμψω το ψηφιακό ρολόι/χρονόμετρο της κουζίνας Bosch HSN270KEU/01. Το κύκλωμα έχει αριθμό ανταλλακτικού EL198/249.141. 

Το ψηφιακό αυτό ρολόι, με κατάλληλο προγραμματισμό, μπορεί να ελέγξει την λειτουργία του φούρνου της κουζίνας αυτής. Όταν λειτουργεί κανονικά θέτει την ώρα σαν 00:00 (και δέχεται προγραμματισμό ώστε να δείχνει την σωστή) και επιτρέπει το να ανάψει ο φούρνος και δουλεύει σαν ρολόι προχωρώντας την ένδειξη στις επόμενες ώρες. 

Όμως το ρολόι δεν λειτουργούσε σωστά. Αναβόσβηνε μονίμως η ένδειξη 00:00, δεν ανταποκρινόταν στις προσπάθειες προγραμματισμού του (μέσω των κουμπιών του) και δεν προχώραγε ποτέ η ένδειξη στις επόμενες ώρες. Μάλιστα όταν κάποιος επιχειρούσε να το προγραμματίσει χρησιμοποιώντας τα κουμπιά η ένδειξη τρεμόπαιζε. Καμμία φορά, και τυχαία, η ένδειξη πάγωνε και τότε (για κάποιες ώρες) ο φούρνος δούλευε κανονικά.

Κατόπιν τούτων αποφάσισα την επέμβαση στο εσωτερικό της ηλεκτρικής κουζίνας.

Ανοίγοντας την κουζίνα είδα ότι το εξάρτημα αυτό αποτελεί μεμονωμένο κύκλωμα με τον αριθμό: EL198/249.141 (όπως προανέφερα). Τηλεφώνησα στην αντιπροσωπεία της BOSCH και με ενημέρωσαν πως το ανταλλακτικό υπάρχει και πως το ανταλλακτικό στοιχίζει: 138,69€ πράγμα που καθιστά την αντικατάσταση του ασύμφορη.

Έτσι σκέφτηκα να δοκιμάσω να το αποσυνδέσω και να προσπαθήσω να το επισκευάσω.

Στην πίσω πλευρά του κυκλώματος υπάρχουν 4 connectors στους οποίους συνδέονται 5 spade terminators (ένας από αυτούς είναι διπλός (piggyback)). Εάν αριθμήσουμε τους connectors όπως στο σχήμα τότε έχουμε την ακόλουθη χρωματική συνδεσμολογία.

1+2:
Γκρι + Κόκκινο

3:
Κόκκινο

4:
Πορτοκαλί

5:
Πορτοκαλί




(Σημείωση: Τα καλώδια 1+2 καταλήγουν σε διπλό spade terminator (piggyback).

Στο πίσω μέρος της κουζίνας υπάρχει η εξής ετικέτα συνδεσμολογίας:
http://i.imgur.com/7U30r8J.jpg
Υποπτεύομαι ότι στο κύκλωμα του ρολογιού αναφέρεται η γραμμή 3N~.

Παραθέτω επίσης φωτογραφίες του κυκλώματος:
http://imgur.com/a/jF9Zs

Το ρελέ (power relay) είναι το:


```
EBERLE 0 410 63 049 002.
```

Δεν μπόρεσα να βρω datasheet.

To ολοκληρωμένο κύκλωμα (integrated circuit) έχει μία σφραγίδα και δεν μπόρεσα να διαβάσω τι γράφει επάνω. Αυτά όμως που μπόρεσα όμως να δω είναι:


```
2.40
9.50.NUTV
1.-0166..10
```

(όπου τελεία υπάρχει (μπορεί και όχι) χαρακτήρας που δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω).


Είδα επίσης ότι και άλλοι έχουν επιχειρήσει παρόμοιες επεμβάσεις σε άλλες κουζίνες (αλλά με παρόμοιο κύκλωμα):
http://www.kiwinutz.co.uk/bypass-tri...5b-oven-timer/

Υποψιάζομαι ότι αρκεί να γεφυρώσω τα καλώδια 1+2 μαζί με το 3 του σχήματος και να αφήσω τα καλώδια 4,5 όπως είναι. Φυσικά και θα λάβω όλες τις προφυλάξεις ώστε τα καλώδια (που δεν θα είναι πλέον επάνω στο ολοκληρωμένο να είναι καλά μονωμένα και να μην ακουμπήσουν πουθενά αλλού.

Με ποιον τρόπο μου προτείνετε να το κάνω; 

Με τι τύπου καλώδια, πως θα τα τερματίσω, πως θα τα ενώσω, ...

----------


## klik

Καλά μισή ώρα γράψιμο έχεις κάνει.
1+2 με 3 γεφυρώνεις (αυτοί είναι οι ακροδέκτες της επαφής του ρελέ).
Τα 4 και 5 δίνουν 230Vac για τη λειτουργία του ρολογιού.

--edit

Ίσως αν άλλαζες τον ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή και έλεγχες αν οι τιμές των αντιστάσεων ταιριάζουν με τις αναγραφόμενες, να δούλευε το ρολόι.
Οι ύποπτες κολλήσεις δεν επηρεάζουν το αποτέλεσμα (είναι το buzzer).

----------

ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (02-02-16)

----------


## olspookishmagus

> Καλά μισή ώρα γράψιμο έχεις κάνει.
> 1+2 με 3 γεφυρώνεις (αυτοί είναι οι ακροδέκτες της επαφής του ρελέ).
> Τα 4 και 5 δίνουν 230Vac για τη λειτουργία του ρολογιού.
> ...


Ναι αλλά πως;
Από τις προτάσεις του FILMAN λέω να δοκιμάσω (για πιο άμεση επέμβαση) αυτή.
Και εάν καταφέρω να βρω το περιγραφόμενο εξάρτημα, πιο καλή λύση φαίνεται αυτή.




> ...
> Ίσως αν άλλαζες τον ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή και έλεγχες αν οι τιμές των αντιστάσεων ταιριάζουν με τις αναγραφόμενες, να δούλευε το ρολόι.
> Οι ύποπτες κολλήσεις δεν επηρεάζουν το αποτέλεσμα (είναι το buzzer).


Δεν έχω προλάβει να ελέγξω ακόμα κανένα στοιχείο του ολοκληρωμένου, μπορεί απλώς να θέλει καθάρισμα η πλακέτα.

Και είμαι και λίγο μπερδεμένος, δεν έχω καταλάβει τι πάει σε αυτό το forum και τι στο άλλο (hlektronika.gr).
Υποθέτω ότι οτιδήποτε έχει να κάνει με ηλεκτρονικά πάει στο άλλο και οτιδήποτε άλλο εδώ.

----------


## Panoss

Εδώ πάνε οι επισκευές.
Εκεί όλα τ' άλλα.
Το κάνανε για να μπερδευόμαστε  :Lol: .

----------


## FILMAN

> Υποπτεύομαι ότι στο κύκλωμα του ρολογιού αναφέρεται η γραμμή 3N~.


Αυτή είναι η συνδεσμολογία της συσκευής σε τριφασική παροχή, δεν έχει σχέση με το ρολόι.

----------


## olspookishmagus

Ευχαριστώ θερμά όσους βοήθησαν.

Το κύκλωμα του ψηφιακού ρολογιού παρακάμφθηκε... επιτυχώς!

----------


## aktis

> Ευχαριστώ θερμά όσους βοήθησαν.
> 
> Το κύκλωμα του ψηφιακού ρολογιού παρακάμφθηκε... επιτυχώς!


Αλλαξες τον πυκνωτή και δεν λειτούργησε ή βαρέθηκες και δεν το δοκίμασες ??
Οπως ειπε και ο klik μονο ο πυκνωτης , οι δυο αντιστάσεις και το ρελε μοιαζουν να ειναι επισκευασιμα ..
Το ολοκληρωμένο ειναι μικροελεγκτης ( με προγραμμα ) που και να τον βρεις σκετο , δεν θα εχεις το προγραμμα ...
αρα τον ξεπερνάς   , αν και πιθανότατα θα λειτουργει ακόμα  .
Ο πυκνωτης όμως κανει 10 -20 cents , πρεπει να τον αλλάξεις εστω και απο περιέργεια !
Αμα σταματησει να "τρεμοπαιζει " το ρολοι εισαι στο σωστο δρομο
Αμα εξακολουθεις να εχεις πρόβλημα , κοιτας την διέγερση του ρελε ( και το ρελε , ειδικα αν εχει δουλέψει πολύ )

----------


## harrish

Καταρχήν ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω για την βοήθεια, με γλυτώσατε από τα έξοδα των 160 ευρώ που ζήταγε η Bosch για το ρολόι συν τα έξοδα της επίσκεψης. Και κατά δεύτερον έλαβα υπόψη την οδηγία του *klik* και άλλαξα τον ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή 220μf 25v (μικρότερος σε μέγεθος από αυτόν που φορούσε από την μάνα του) και δούλεψε μια χαρά. Σε εμένα το πρόβλημα ήταν ότι ενώ έφτιαχνες την ώρα σε διάστημα 2-3 λεπτών κόλλαγε σε 00:00 για πολύ ώρα, και μετά αναμόσβηνε πάλι.

----------


## Δημήτρης Μς

Σε SIEMENS HS34623EU/01 με ίδιο πρόβλημα, ακολουθώντας τις οδηγίες του klik άλλαξα τον πυκνωτή με έναν 85°C που είχα. Δούλεψε κανονικά. Επειδή δεν ξέρω πόσο θα αντέξει τις θερμοκρασίες, παράγγειλα αυτούς https://m.aliexpress.com/item/100500...Adapt=Pc2Msite. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους, ιδιαίτερα τον klic.

----------

